# Literary magazine?



## KangTheMad (Mar 25, 2011)

I've finished editing a short story, it's not too long, that I'm interested in publishing. Does anybody know of some trustworthy literary mags that I can send my work to? It's a crime/psych story with a liberal bias.

Being paid is a plus.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 25, 2011)

Google duotrope digest.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 25, 2011)

Did that, found Alfred Hitchcock magazine and two others. Looks impressive, and daunting!

Thanks, Ilasir!


----------



## garza (Mar 26, 2011)

The most respected of the lit mags is the Mississippi Review of Literature. They have an online edition *here*. Of near equal stature is the *Sewanee* Review. Being published in either of these will put you on the map, so to speak. 

Many universities around the U.S. publish literary reviews. Contact the English departments of any universities near you to find out which ones in your area have such magazines. Payment is usually in free copies of the issue in which your story is published, or a very rate in money. The real payoff, though, is in building a portfolio of published material in reputable journals that will attract the attention of agents and publishers.


----------



## Bad Craziness (Mar 28, 2011)

McSweeney's...


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 28, 2011)

your source for answers is duotrope.com


----------



## Candra H (Mar 29, 2011)

I third Duotrope. If the story is crime/psych, you can look under the appropriate genre and send your story right to the best magazine match rather than bumbling through lots of maybes without knowing if they fit.

Good luck.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is a listing of magazines that accept short fiction which are based in the United Kingdom? I've looked on Duotrope and it is quite US oriented. I've found a small number on their list based in the UK, but there must be more.

Thanks in advance

Scott.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 29, 2011)

Writer's and artist's year book has a section on magazines Bilston, of course most of them are things like "Aeromodeller" or "Trainspotting Great Britain" but the others are all there, should be a copy in the reference shelves at your local library (If the library still exists).


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 29, 2011)

Bilston Blue said:


> Does anybody know if there is a listing of magazines that accept short fiction which are based in the United Kingdom? I've looked on Duotrope and it is quite US oriented. I've found a small number on their list based in the UK, but there must be more.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Scott.


 
Hi Scott,

Here in Australia, one of our writers’ centres puts out an annual publication similar to duotropes and listing thousands and thousands of publishing contacts throughout the country. My point is that if a colonial backwater with a population of only 20 million can do this, your country must have something along the same lines. Just for starters, I’d try googling terms like “british writers’ centre” and look for links. There is, I know, in Ireland, an annual event known as West Cork Literary Festival; maybe googling that might give some links to the type of publication you seek. 

What you want'll be there somewhere. You just need to be creative with your searching. Ours has the words "writer's marketplace" as part of its title. Maybe something similarly-worded exists in the UK.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Olly & Ox.


----------



## Baron (Mar 30, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Writer's and artist's year book has a section on magazines Bilston, of course most of them are things like "Aeromodeller" or "Trainspotting Great Britain" but the others are all there, should be a copy in the reference shelves at your local library (If the library still exists).


 
I've added a link to the Artists and Writers Yearbook website in Writers Resources.

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-resources/119922-artists-writers-yearbook.html#post1421805


----------



## Candra H (Mar 30, 2011)

I think part of Bilston Blue's problem might also be that the short fiction market is bigger in the US than the UK, though I'm no expert on the validity of that. Just coming to a conclusion based on the larger number of US magazines listed on Duotrope.

Bilston Blue. If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you're looking for UK magazines in particular?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 30, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Bilston Blue. If you don't mind me asking, is there a reason why you're looking for UK magazines in particular?


 
I entered a general search on Duotrope, as my shorts aren't genre specific, and was hit with hundreds / thousands of magazines, so I figured a search of the UK market would be more accessible due to the smaller scale. It's natural the market over here is smaller just by the size difference between the two countries. 

More pertinently perhaps, there tends to be a certain Englishness about some of the stuff I've been writing recently. As someone trying to get published for the first time I figured it would make sense to start with the UK market.

I think the W&A YB seems a great place to start.

Scott.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 30, 2011)

Bilston Blue said:


> I entered a general search on Duotrope, as my shorts aren't genre specific, and was hit with hundreds / thousands of magazines, so I figured a search of the UK market would be more accessible due to the smaller scale. It's natural the market over here is smaller just by the size difference between the two countries.
> 
> More pertinently perhaps, there tends to be a certain Englishness about some of the stuff I've been writing recently. As someone trying to get published for the first time I figured it would make sense to start with the UK market.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, cool. Makes sense, and thanks for responding. I forget how awkward it can be for people writing non-genre specific stories to find a home out there in the vastness, because my work usually falls within at least one subgenre or other which makes it easier to narrow down the search results.

Good luck with your search.


----------

